# Nail varnish and egg collection/sedation



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Can anyone tell me whether or not I have to remove my nail varnish before I'm sedated for egg collection?!
My consultant didn't mention it when I saw him on Friday, and my EC is Monday at 8am.
I've got Shellac on my finger and toe nails so I wouldn't be able to simply remove it at the clinic on Monday morning.
I don't want to bother my consultant at the weekend with something so trivial but I thought maybe someone on here may know?
Could I just have the varnish on my fingers removed and leave my toes?
Thank you for any help.
Xxx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I was informed before egg collection to not wear make up and remove nail varnish x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Has your clinic not given you any written I nstructions about what to do/not to do before sedation? Info about make up & jewellery usually on there along with time you're last allowed to eat/drink etc.
What clinic are you at? Perhaps you could post on your clinic's board or in the regional board so someone from same clinic could answer you as everywhere is different.

My experiences (at two UK clinics) was that no make up or jewellery allowed. Pretty certain you would need to have at least fingernails clear as that is used to check blood circulation during the proceedure. I recently under went emergency surgery (not IVf related) and hospital removed nail varnish on my fingers but said was ok on toes.

If you're not able to find out definite answer from here perhaps you could try phoning your clinic Sunday 10-2 when at least on-call person isn't on anti social hours. I'd perhaps say I'd forgotten whether I can eat/drink beforehand (a more important reason for calling) and once got answer to that check whether there's anything else needed like removal of jewellery/make up.


Shellac nails aside hope EC goes well and it's a good week for embies


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Thank you both so much for replying.

Fifi - my consultant has his own practice but does EC and ET at CRM Care. I've got his email address for emergencies but i dont think this qualifies! I guess I could try calling CRM though I'm not officially their patient, my consultant just uses their facilities. I hadn't thought of that, thank you. My consultant did tell me not to eat or drink after midnight on Sunday but didn't give me any written info or mention make-up or nail varnish and it didn't occur to me until this morning!

Thank you again for your help.

Xxxxx


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Ooh, just saw on your signature, Fifi, that you are pregnant! I hope it is all going well and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. Xxxxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the congrats - been faced with rather lot of pg complications but the baby is growing well so am hoping things will remain stable from here on.


I'd try CRM but if no joy call consultant with fake tale of memory loss!!! You're paying for a service and whilst not ideal you don't want to find it's an issue Monday morning.
Or, if really unwilling to call then I think you'd be better losing the nails in case. (Think of it as pre-pregnancy make over as the remover for shellac not recommended in pregnancy so better now than when you get BFP and worry it could be bad thing to do    )


----------



## Solar (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello, for all three of my egg collections and two transfers I was told no make up no jewellery and no nail varnish, they even checked my feet to make sure and no perfume or smelly body lotions. It's to do with the chemicals and scent effecting the eggs when they remove/ replace them. 

Good luck on Monday


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Thank you, Solar.
Tomorrow it'll be Goodbye Shellac. It's a good job I thought of it and that all you ladies are so knowledgable or it might have been a real problem on Monday morning! 
Thanks again for your replies and good luck with your TX/pgs.
Xxxxx


----------



## Ellie1982 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hello  

Hope your EC goes well! 
With regards to nail varnish, the reason they ask for it to be removed is because of monitoring your oxygen saturation's during the procedure. They place the probe over your finger that has a red light inside, this light then detects the oxygen thats attached to each blood cell. If you have really thick nail varnish on or false nails then the light can not function properly therefore giving an inaccurate result or not being able to get a reading at all. 

Sending you positive vibes and I have everything crossed for you. I have my EC on Friday all going well, so we are almost at the same stage!
Good luck xxxx


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Ellie and thank you for the info. I had all my Shellac removed today so I'm good to go tomorrow morning - eek!
Do you know whether I need to be nail varnish-free for ET too (assuming/praying I get that far)?
Good luck to you for Friday.
Xxxxxx


----------



## Ellie1982 (Jun 19, 2015)

No problem  
You must be sooo nervous/excited right now!! I know I was last time lol. 
No it should not matter if you have nail varnish on for ET (You will get that far..keep positive!) as they don't sedate you so wont need to monitor you. That part is actually ok, just feels a bit like a smear test. EC is also ok, I quite enjoyed the sedation and felt no pain at all. 
Please let us know how you get on. Is this your first cycle?

Thank you, 
not sure I will get to EC day unless my stupid right ovary wakes up and does what it is meant to do lol. I have a scan in the morning to check again. 

Good luck again hun xxx


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Oh brilliant, thank you. It's such an unimportant and trivial thing but I feel a bit naked without nail varnish!

I feel quite calm at the moment but I'm not expecting a great night's sleep...

Yes, it's my first cycle of IVF. We are 'unexplained' but my husband's most recent sperm analysis showed below average (30%) motility so they are considering ICSI.

I'm so sorry to hear your right ovary isn't playing ball - it's such an obstacle-filled process, isn't it? 

Are you doing a long or short protocol? I've read that some women have issues with their ovaries not waking up easily after down regging. I started LP but completely failed to DR so I was swapped to SP. 

I really hope your ovary sorts itself out and that you get good news at your scan. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Ellie1982 (Jun 19, 2015)

Tell me about it, I love my nail varnish lol. As a student nurse (Qualify in October EEEK lol) I don't get to wear it very often. I have a month off now and the first thing I did was get my nails done   lol

I think it is good in a way that they have found your husband to have below average motility, if they know there maybe a problem they can deal with it. Its when things are unexplained that would drive me mad! ICSI is amazing, I watched a programme on how they do it, it amazes me the things they can do these days. I always say to my partner that although I am unlucky not to be able to have babies naturally I am lucky to live in a time where the scientists can try and make it happen! (Silver lining to every cloud!)

I am doing the long protocol, but if it doesn't work this time we will be trying the short one too. There are so many mixed reviews about both protocols arent there! scares me everytime I google something lol

I have told my ovary it needs to wake up and crack on! Stupid body!

xxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

MrsM67 - popping back to wish you all the best for EC tomorrow    


Ellie - hope you have successful scan & all looks good for your EC soon


----------



## Ellie1982 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks fififi   xx


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Thank you, Fifi. Xxx
Ellie - exciting about qualifying in Oct. I hope it all goes well. Xxx


----------



## Ellie1982 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks 
I do wonder why I did this at my age (just turned 33). It was hard but will be worth it  i think! But NEVER again do I want to write a dissertation, it nearly killed me. Chosen subject was leg ulcers...and I never want to see another one of those again either lol

Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Look forward to hearing how it went. xxx


----------

